# Unter-Obergrenze ZwischenZahlen addieren



## Asliv (1. Sep 2010)

Hey Leute wir nehmen grad in der Schule Java durch und ich muss sagen ich kann das überhaupt nicht.

Nun haben wir eine Aufgabe in der wir ein Programm erstellen müssen 
indem wir 2 Zahlen angeben.

Eine obergrenze und eine Untergrenze.

Alle Zahlen dazwischen sollen dann addiert werden.

bsp. 4(untergrenze)   8(obergrenze)

also. 5+6+7=18

mfG Asliv


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2010)

Eine forschleife kann eine untergrenze und eine obergrenze enthalten.

im Block kannst du dann einfach die Laufvariable addieren.


----------



## Asliv (1. Sep 2010)

cool danke ich werds mal testen

sonst komm ich gleich nochmal wieder und frag


----------



## Asliv (1. Sep 2010)

Ok ich bekomms doch nich hin 

wie gesagt ich bin n kompletter neu einsteiger und hab keine ahnung wie dieses teufelsprogramm funktioniert 

Wäre echt nett wenn du das ein wenig genauer erklären könntest


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2010)

```
int summe = 0;
for(untergrenze, obergrenze, i++)  {
 summe = ??
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (1. Sep 2010)

alternativ könntest du in einem Lehrbuch Grundlagen zur for-Schleife lesen
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 2.7 Schleifen
oder vorher überhaupt zu 'Java-Programme starten' usw.

und außerdem bisschen Code posten und versuchen in Worten zu erklären, was aktuell das Problem ist


----------



## Asliv (1. Sep 2010)

Ja wir haben von unserem Lehrer das bekommen für forschleifen 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Zählschleife (for- Anweisung)
for (Initialisierung; Bedingungsausdruck; Aktualisierung)
      anweisung;

oder 
for (Initialisierung; Bedingungsausdruck; Aktualisierung)
{
      anweisung;
}
----------------------------------------------------------------

Daraus werde ich leider absolut nich schlau...

Ps. Ich würde gerne Quellcode posten nur leider hab ich null plan von java und soit auch keinen code ...


----------



## SlaterB (1. Sep 2010)

ohne irgendwelche Kritik nur ganz allgemein vorgeschlagen:
statt dann andere deine Aufgaben machen oder dir Java intensiv einzeln erklären zu lassen wäre die übliche Alternative,
ein dickes Lehrbuch zu lesen, wie ich es schon verlinkt hatte,
bis zum Thema Schleifen sind es 20 bis 100 Seiten lauter wichtiger Infos, am besten von vorne anfangen/ ansonsten eben genau das aktuelle Kapitel zu Schleifen mit detaillierten Erläuterungen statt nur der 5 Zeilen Syntax deines Lehrers,
macht Arbeit, aber Programmieren geht nicht von selbst


----------



## Asliv (1. Sep 2010)

Ja ich weiß...^^ 

Aber ich bin eher der Freund von "learning by doing" 

Aber so wie´s ausschaut muss ich wohl oder übel doch n bisschen lesen ^^

naja danke für denk link zum buch


----------



## Landei (1. Sep 2010)

Der Code stimmt doch schon fast, was fehlt ist eine Schleifenvariable, die die Werte nacheinander annimmt:


```
int summe = 0;
for(int i = untergrenze + 1; i < obergrenze; i++)  {
 summe = ?? //das musst du schon selber machen...
}
```

Nach deinem Beispiel sollen nur die Werte zwischen den Grenzen berücksichtigt werden, deshalb muss man bei untergrenze + 1 anfangen und auf < obergrenze (und nicht <= obergrenze) testen.

Man kann diese Aufgabe übrigens auch ohne Schleife lösen: Gaußsche Summenformel ? Wikipedia


----------



## Appleleptiker (1. Sep 2010)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das:


```
int unter = 0;
int ober = 10;
int summe = 0;
   for(int i = unter+1; i < ober; i++)
	System.out.println(i);
```

Mit Gaußsscher Summenformel ginge das so:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		int unter = 1395;
		int ober = 1399;
		System.out.println(((ober-1) * ober) / 2 - (unter*(unter+1))/2);
	}
```


----------



## d3n1s (1. Sep 2010)

hier ein einfaches beispiel. denke das bringt ihm mehr als stundenlang im internet zu suchen. was du aber auf jeden fall machen solltest, falls du an java interessiert bist, ist das galileo openbook java ist auch eine insel lesen. was besseres gibt es m.m. nicht.


```
int grenzeA = 4;
int grenzeB = 8;
int ergebnis = 0;

for(int i = a+1; i = b; i++) {
   ergebnis = ergebnis + i;
}

System.out.println("Ergebnis = " + ergebnis);
```


----------



## dirk1970 (1. Sep 2010)

und wenn er jetzt noch diese Lösung mit der von Landei verbindet, dann hat er es


----------

